# ODNR trout on flies



## fishfray (Jul 19, 2012)

I know those little 10" rainbows the Dnr stocks aren't normally targeted by fly fishermen, but I've been having good luck at my local pond. Throwing small size 16-20 dries on my 3wt, a few twitches then let it set... I never would guess this would work but I've caught a lot this way this spring. I thought they were picky until I cleaned a few and checked out the stomachs, lots of big beetles and even a bumblebee in one.. they are crazy. Anyone else having success with the rainbows on flies in the lakes?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Start with a size 14 dry fly hook. Wind mono cord thread in the center of the shank. Lay deer hair on the shank. Wind tight and whip finish. Take a razor blade and shape it to look like dog food. Then smear it in Limburger cheese. Parachute cast that and hang on.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

They will hit anything thrown at them. Since they are fed well with pellets hence they are uneducated.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I occasionally fish for them when streams in my area are too high to fish.
I have my best luck on small wet flies but would love to catch a few on dry fly's. Once they become acclimated to their new surroundings they fight pretty well.







Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Strip a small, bright, flashy streamer in a fast and erratic manner. They hammer little flashy streamer patterns.


----------

